# Can't decide... Help! (solved)



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

So I have been struggling to choose between 2 of my fusonas to use as my main. At the moment I'm using Zerohi as my main but after creating Shmudge (my other Dutchie) I fell in love with his design and have preffered to draw and get art of him instead of Zerohi, even when given an option people seem to prefer drawing him over Zerohi aswell

honestly I love both of them and I can't decide on who to choose HELP!!

Zerohi:
www.furaffinity.net: Zerohi Ref by Zerohi
www.furaffinity.net: Zerohi Badge by Zerohi

Shmudge:
www.furaffinity.net: Shmudge Ref by Zerohi
www.furaffinity.net: Shmudge (bust) by Zerohi


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd say go with the black and white. It makes it look "slightly" natural


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd say go with the black and white. It makes it look "slightly" natural


I do agree, but I'm having a hard time choosing
Thankyou for opinion


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

I really like Shmudge's design, but to be fair, both look great !


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I really like Shmudge's design, but to be fair, both look great !


I know, I had even started a piece of art with Zerohi but ended up changing it to Shmudge...
www.furaffinity.net: Shmudge (Feral) by Zerohi


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I personally think zerohi is better...


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> I personally think zerohi is better...


Thankyou for your opinion


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 30, 2017)

I love them both, but zerohi is cuter 0w0


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I love them both, but zerohi is cuter 0w0


Thankyou for your opinion  , I'm slowly getting an idea on what I should do


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 30, 2017)

Make a bat!


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Make a bat!


Maybe one day lol


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 30, 2017)

I like Zerohi best, but I'm a sucker for monochrome so I'm biased. 
Both are cute. And I wish you luck!

But also keep in mind that it's okay to have characters other than your 'sona that you love. Just because you like Schmudge's design and have more art of him doesn't mean you have to promote him to 'sona. He can just be a cool character that you use a lot. I have kind of the same thing going right now. Echo is not my 'sona, but I have more art of her and I end up using her as my profile pic for that reason. Or you can use both as 'sonas. It's not unheard of for people to have multiple characters representing them. 

Basically, don't stress too much about it and do what makes you happy!


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I like Zerohi best, but I'm a sucker for monochrome so I'm biased.
> Both are cute. And I wish you luck!
> 
> But also keep in mind that it's okay to have characters other than your 'sona that you love. Just because you like Schmudge's design and have more art of him doesn't mean you have to promote him to 'sona. He can just be a cool character that you use a lot. I have kind of the same thing going right now. Echo is not my 'sona, but I have more art of her and I end up using her as my profile pic for that reason. Or you can use both as 'sonas. It's not unheard of for people to have multiple characters representing them.
> ...


Thankyou, I know I don't have to choose but I want to have 1 character as my sona


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I completely feel your pain... I want my first sona to be an all around match to my personality.


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> I completely feel your pain... I want my first sona to be an all around match to my personality.


Yeah the problem is that I've given some of my personality traits to both of them, that's what makes it a hard choice


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 30, 2017)

Zerohi said:


> Yeah the problem is that I've given some of my personality traits to both of them, that's what makes it a hard choice


So they have a child (somehow) and that is your fursona.


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> So they have a child (somehow) and that is your fursona.


While that's possible, It does seem a little weird. hmmm I will try designing a mix of the two
and I will add the option to the poll above, Thanks


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 30, 2017)

Zerohi said:


> While that's possible, It does seem a little weird. hmmm I will try designing a mix of the two
> and I will add the option to the poll above, Thanks


I was _mostly_ joking about them having a child together, but I do think a mix might be a good idea. Let me know what you come up with!


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 30, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I was _mostly_ joking about them having a child together, but I do think a mix might be a good idea. Let me know what you come up with!


I will, this might be the solution I need


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I changed my vote... I think a mix is a really good idea...


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 1, 2017)

Why not just use both and have and have your icon with them both side by side.

 If not, make a mix of the two and use that. You could then have all 3 of them together in a dutchie family photo.


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Why not just use both and have and have your icon with them both side by side.
> 
> If not, make a mix of the two and use that. You could then have all 3 of them together in a dutchie family photo.


I might if I don't come to a conclusion  I already own 3 so I would have 4 if I made a mix


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok so here is the Mix of the two
I haven't thought of a name yet though but I'm happy with the results







ellaerna said:


> I was _mostly_ joking about them having a child together, but I do think a mix might be a good idea. Let me know what you come up with!


I think this might work well, Thankyou for the Idea


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 1, 2017)

Np


Zerohi said:


> Ok so here is the Mix of the two
> I haven't thought of a name yet though but I'm happy with the results
> View attachment 24536
> 
> ...


Np. I think he looks great, very dynamic design


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Np. I think he looks great, very dynamic design


Cool, all I need now is a name lol, Thanks again


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 1, 2017)

Zerohi said:


> Cool, all I need now is a name lol, Thanks again


Sherohi


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Sherohi


hmmm maybe I will have to give it some thought


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 1, 2017)

Zerohi said:


> Ok so here is the Mix of the two
> I haven't thought of a name yet though but I'm happy with the results
> View attachment 24536
> 
> ...



That is a really good mix of the two of them. Sherohi sounds like a good name for him as well.

Now I'm starting to want to make a dutchie as a secondary sona.


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> That is a really good mix of the two of them. Sherohi sounds like a good name for him as well.
> 
> Now I'm starting to want to make a dutchie as a secondary sona.


Thanks, I like the name aswell


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok Thankyou to all of you
While I still haven't chosen yet, I'm happy to say I've got a beautiful new Dutchie, I love him Thankyou
www.furaffinity.net: Sherohi Ref by Zerohi


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 1, 2017)

If you don't want to make him their "son", there always could have been a freak cloning accident. Or they're all actually brothers. Or magic brought him to life because... eh... a wizard did it.


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> If you don't want to make him their "son", there always could have been a freak cloning accident. Or they're all actually brothers. Or magic brought him to life because... eh... a wizard did it.


I could but whatever I don't mind, I like the concept behind it all and it is the perfect reason for Zerohi and Shmudge to be around each other in their backstories


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

I like the blend.  Very bright colors lol


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I like the blend.  Very bright colors lol


Why Thankyou


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 2, 2017)

Thankyou for everyone's help, I have decided that why bother having only one, making Sherohi has made me realise that it's ok to have more than one, while I may use Zerohi more (mainly because all my profiles and stuff are named after her) I will just use all three  Why not? It gives me a whole bunch of things to do and draw. And who knows, I might end up creating more lol
as it is I've got 10 characters in total
I love creating Characters

So thankyou all I'm at peace with my decision


----------

